# Verslavingen > Roken >  Zyban

## Gast: Ingrid

ook gebruikt in de tijd dat het nieuw was
nog immer ernstige duizelingen

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Gast: Ingrid_@22-01-2004, 23:26:06
> * ook gebruikt in de tijd dat het nieuw was
> nog immer ernstige duizelingen*


 al gauw van ik stop hier iets komen neer vlanzen , blijf bij ik stop trut van hier boven en zyban is heel goed 

het is te duur voor sommige en dan zeggen ze al gauw dat het niet goed is , ja voor hune geldbeugel is het niet GOED :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## inxsnl

Diep triest deze reactie. besef je je wel dat er aan dit middel mensenlevens verloren zijn gegaan .

----------


## olivier

Ben nu aan mijn 3de week Zyban begonnen zonder echte problemen. Wel soms een beetje depri (en ik ben dat nooit) maar dan stop je 1 dag en t&#39;is terug in orde.
Ben ondertussen al 6 dagen gestopt met roken. Ik weet niet of de Zyban helpt, ik denk het niet echt want ik heb het nog verschrikkelijk moeilijk.
Maar in elk geval echte problemen heeft zyban me nog steeds niet bezorgd en ik neem sinds 10 dagen 2 pillen/dag&#33;
Ondertussen blijf ik in elk geval van die vuile sigaretten af&#33;
Gewoon doen&#33; Na een paar dagen ben je al een andere mens&#33;

----------


## Gast: ineke

ik ben heel positief over zyban, zelfs eerder gestopt dan mijn voorgenomen stopdag omdat ik steeds minder rookte en ze ook niet meer smaakten.
Heb echter maar 7 dagen 2 tabletten genomen, voelde me hier veel te hyper bij neem nu al 4 dagen maar 1 tablet in en dit werkt prima voor mij, hoelijk hebben andere stoppers hier wat aan. 

groetjes Ineke

----------


## Gast: survi

Ik ben vandaag bij de huisdokter geweest voor een middel op te stoppen met roken.Ze heeft me zyban voorgeschreven en dat zij beweerd dat het zou werken.moet vanaf morgenvroeg elke dag 1 pil nemen en dan binnen de 7 a 14 dagen defenitief stoppen met roken.Mag nu nog een volledige week door roken.Hoop dat het me helpt,want ik wil wel echt stoppen.En wat is duur als ik elke dag een pakje rook van 4euro en of ik neem zyban aan 95 euro en ik ben er vanaf.Tel maar uit dan is zyban goedkoper.Nu ja ik hoop dat het zal werken.Heb juist wat opzoekingen gedaan op internet en al meer negatieve dingen gelezen dan iets anders.Toch ga ik ervoor,ale ik hoop dat het werkt.
Groetjes survi

----------

